# Amazon Prime Day



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone on this forum is taking advantage of Prime Day to add to their classical music collections.

Quite a few box sets are part of this promotion.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ox+sets&rh=n:13887280011,k:classical+box+sets

Been thinking that tonight might be a good time to take the leap into some Shostakovich...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up. I snagged the 100 opera arias on 6 CDs for $15, about $2.50/cd. It's a Decca import and the artists are some of my favorites. It's interesting that the individual digital downloadable tracks go for $0.99 to $1.29. If you were to buy them all, you would be paying over $110.00! 

Fwiw: People are funny. In the reviews, one fellow took off a star because the name of the arias were not in English...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

WVdave said:


> Just wondering if anyone on this forum is taking advantage of Prime Day to add to their classical music collections.
> 
> Quite a few box sets are part of this promotion.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good Shosty collection. Grab it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I snagged the 100 opera arias on 6 CDs for $15, about $2.50/cd. It's a Decca import and the artists are some of my favorites. It's interesting that the individual digital downloadable tracks go for $0.99 to $1.29. If you were to buy them all, you would be paying over $110.00!
> 
> Fwiw: People are funny. In the reviews, one fellow took off a star because the name of the arias were not in English...


One more rear ons never to read those ratings again, like ever.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder - I finally pulled the trigger on the Oistrakh edition. I have a lot of it already, but now I won't have to hunt for the CD's.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the list. Last week I started eyeing the Abbado Mahler set, particularly a used recording of his 3rd symphony for $17. On Prime Day it's $2 off, and with a $5 Amazon Visa credit, I have the whole thing for almost the same price.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I remain puzzled by why today is prime day. Why wasn't it on any of the other prime dates thus far this year? I mean, a couple of days ago was 07/13/2017, which is just as good a prime day. No? Or March 3 of this year, or March 23! Or January 17! Or ....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> I remain puzzled by why today is prime day.


This video will explain it. Or not. Oh, heck, I don't know.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I got a full refund on my Prime membership a few months ago because they promised two day delivery and a CD came in five days! Very "un-Prime" like!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I remain puzzled by why today is prime day. Why wasn't it on any of the other prime dates thus far this year? I mean, a couple of days ago was 07/13/2017, which is just as good a prime day. No? Or March 3 of this year, or March 23! Or January 17! Or ....


Something to do with random choices is my wild guess, how do we keep the customers visiting their site.


----------

